# Hi! Have 3 rescued kittens



## builder

Well the kittens aren’t kittens anymore, but we still call them the kittens. 
A few winters ago a neighbor passed away and left his cat alone in the neighborhood. Nobody could catch the cat and it eventually had kittens in our back yard. We retrieve the kittens from a dangerous place subject to flooding and a big storm was approaching. I put the kittens in a cardboard box and had them on my front porch while I was calling around for help. When I finally went back outside the kittens were gone and the mother had moved them all under a shed in my back yard. 
I worried about those kittens all through the storm and hoped that I had built the shed high enough above the flood area that they would be safe. When the storm was finally over a few days later, we found the kittens safe, but could not catch them. Months went by and we watched as the kittens grew and even ventured in our yard to play with our two dogs. The older dog was very protective of them and would not let our beagle near them, but the mother cat didn’t like the idea so much and would chase both dogs away.
It was a very cold winter so I moved one of the dog houses to my front porch and threw in some old pillows and covered the opening with an old blanket to keep the freezing wind out. We gave the kitten’s food and water, but they still kept their distance. 
Then one day when we were at the store, a pair of pit bull escapee’s came up on our porch and killed the mother and two kittens. The other 3 somehow squeezed under some wood and escaped the massacre. It was extremely upsetting and we all cried for weeks.
We still could not get close to the kittens and borrowed a cage type trap and waited for hunger to overcome their fear. We finally captured them after about 3 days and moved them inside to a cage until we were sure that our other 2 cats would be alright with them.


----------



## builder

I just wanted to add a photo if I can


----------



## minikin44

I'm so sorry about what happened to the momma and her babies. I bet she was trying to protect them. It's great that you got the other three safely inside in a love home now.


----------



## builder

minikin44 said:


> I'm so sorry about what happened to the momma and her babies. I bet she was trying to protect them. It's great that you got the other three safely inside in a love home now.


Thank you and yes she was definitely protecting her young. I think that was what got me the worst was knowing that she could have easily jumped up onto the 5 ft wall like she always did before. What made it even worst was that we had a gate to the porch that we forgot to close before going to the store. 

I believe the kittens were traumatized from the event, because they are so insecure. Well except for the smallest one which ended up very sick after being spayed. I held her and comforted her until she got better. I think we bonded because now she will not leave my side unlike the other two who run just from me looking at them.


----------



## Luvmyfurbabies

Best looking Christmas tree I ever saw!
Sorry for your tragedy, I know how these things just stick with you. But you can take comfort in the happiness your brought to these babies now!


----------



## builder

Luvmyfurbabies said:


> Best looking Christmas tree I ever saw!
> Sorry for your tragedy, I know how these things just stick with you. But you can take comfort in the happiness your brought to these babies now!


 Thanks! Oh and I was wondering if anyone would notice the tree. :lol: It was the only photo that I had with all of them together.


----------



## minikin44

I think nursing them through an illness really does create a bond... my little Bear had a horrible parasitic infection when I got him and almost died... and now he follows me everywhere lol


----------



## Arianwen

Lovely photo - the events leadig up to it must have been horrible for you.


----------



## builder

It’s funny because the male kitten which we named Sebastian is the most afraid of people, but not the dogs for some reason. I would have thought that the kittens would be scared to death of dogs, but I’ve seen Sebastian lying in the dog bed with our largest dog. 

And even though Sebastian will not let me get too close, he sometimes sleeps at the bottom of my bed tight up against my legs. I’ve tried to reach down and pet him, but he bolts to the door every time. :shock:


----------



## Lenkolas

I am so sorry about what happened to you. I imagine what you've all been through. Mom cat would be happy if she knew you adopted her 3 little survivors. 

Lots of patience with the little ones, they will eventually overcome their fears and start getting closer. Just give them some time. You have other cats so I'm sure you know about socialization and stuff 

...and great pic! are the 3 siblings black or one of the "kittens" is the (actually bicolor) white one?

Hugs!


----------



## jadis

I'm glad you got these three inside safely! I love your picture. How long have you had them now?


----------



## builder

Lenkolas said:


> I am so sorry about what happened to you. I imagine what you've all been through. Mom cat would be happy if she knew you adopted her 3 little survivors.
> 
> Lots of patience with the little ones, they will eventually overcome their fears and start getting closer. Just give them some time. You have other cats so I'm sure you know about socialization and stuff
> 
> ...and great pic! are the 3 siblings black or one of the "kittens" is the (actually bicolor) white one?
> 
> Hugs!


Hi! The white one was our first cat and her name is Squirts because she was the runt of the litter. She belonged to my oldest daughter, but she married a guy that is allergic to cats so Squirts lives with us.










The long haired black cat is on the bottom and his name is Midnight. He belongs to my youngest daughter who still lives with us. He was also found under a car hood of one of my neighbors when he was very young. Nobody knows where he came from, but he came close to dying from a urinary condition. He has to eat a special prescription food and cannot eat with the other cats so all food has to be put up after meals.










The 3 kittens are Sebastian, Tink, and Aurora which are all short hair cats. Their mother was Siamese and I don’t have a photo of the kittens together or at least I can’t find them at the moment, but I will look for them. I may have take a photo of them all together at meal time which is the only time they are all together.:smile:


----------



## builder

jadis said:


> I'm glad you got these three inside safely! I love your picture. How long have you had them now?


I belive they are about two years old. They were found in November and I remember them looking in the window at our Christmas Tree lights. It was January that their mother was killed. When we took them in we had them spayed and nutered and the plan was to put them outside when the weather got warmer. Well that never happened.

We have neighbors who do not like cats and some have told us to be carfull about letting them outside because they have poison set out.


----------



## steve392

Love reading posts about people who have rescued cats/kitten and took them in. 2 weeks ago a cop I work with was off duty participating in a charity bike run and witnessed a guy pull over and drop a kitten out the door. She immediately picked him up when she got there and brought him to our communications center so we can find out who if anyone can take him or if animal control would have to. Thankfully a fellow co-workers mother took the little guy in. He was only 5 weeks old.


----------



## builder

steve392 said:


> Love reading posts about people who have rescued cats/kitten and took them in. 2 weeks ago a cop I work with was off duty participating in a charity bike run and witnessed a guy pull over and drop a kitten out the door. She immediately picked him up when she got there and brought him to our communications center so we can find out who if anyone can take him or if animal control would have to. Thankfully a fellow co-workers mother took the little guy in. He was only 5 weeks old.


That’s interesting, because I have a beagle that was given to me by a friend who is a cop. He brought home a puppy that survived a terrible car accident where everyone died and no one wanted the puppy. He couldn’t keep it because his dog was always attacking it, so we took it.


----------



## minikin44

*shaking my head...*

:-x Gah what kind of person dumps an animal? I hear it all the time but I just don't get it. Especially at 6 months! And as for the poor puppy, you would think at least one relative of the people who died would have stepped up to care for it. If anything happens to me my family better take care of my babies...


----------



## builder

*The orphans*

Well I give up. I just can't seem to get these 3 to take a photo together.

I thought i would be smart and place the camera in the kitchen so that i might catch them as I'm making breakfast. I've gotten in the habit of giving them a cat treat each morning as I'm cooking. There were a few times when the three were all together peaking through the kitchen door and I did not have a camera. They are very specious of the camera and as soon as they see it they back away because there is usually a flash involved.

I almost got them today except Aurora ducked at that very second. Oh well they all look a like anyway.


----------



## minikin44

I have enough trouble accidentally calling my pets by each others names without them looking alike lol you must have a good memory!


----------



## builder

minikin44 said:


> I have enough trouble accidentally calling my pets by each others names without them looking alike lol you must have a good memory!


 LOL, no my memory isn’t that great. It’s just that Sebastian is always the farthest away and Aurora is always either stepping on my toes or climbing on my leg, which leaves Tink in the middle. 

I can also tell by their eyes if they are looking into my eyes because Sebastian always looks anxious or scared, Tink has wild or mean eyes, and Aurora has begging or wanting eyes


----------



## bluemilk

Bo Shuda,Builder! (Huttese) 

Tragic what happened to the parent cats. I'm sorry for your loss. 

They need to do something to help stray cats AND dogs in Southern Cal. I believe it was Animal Planet that did a documentary on the stray dogs-like pit bulls-in L.A.

Kudos for taking them in-HEY! just saw the pic! Black cats! What are their names?


----------



## builder

bluemilk said:


> Bo Shuda,Builder! (Huttese) .....................
> Kudos for taking them in-HEY! just saw the pic! Black cats! What are their names?


They are Sebastian, Tink, and Aurora


----------



## melogan

How sad- but so great that you took the other kittens in! They are beautiful cats


----------



## gemjar

Ah that's so awful, but I'm glad the rest had a happier ending. the cats are beautiful!


----------



## sammiepoo

That is such a cute picture i just love it. I am very sorry for your loss. Its great you where able to catch and save the 3 other kittens. Wish you the best


----------



## Briii

I'm in SoCal too and I am also caring for two "stray" possibly feral cats and their kitten. I have had a few scares with the kitten who is very young and frail, I thought it was dead today and cried all day only to find it a few hours ago  I can't imagine what it would have been like to come home and find all three dead


----------



## Mitts & Tess

I had several tabby fosters no one could tell apart but me. Is that the case with Tink, Aurora and Sebastian?

Im curious what you did about the pit bulls that killed the mother cat? Were they strays or someones in the neighborhood?

Warms my heart what you did for the kitties. Great story and loved the photos!


----------



## builder

Mitts & Tess said:


> Im curious what you did about the pit bulls that killed the mother cat? Were they strays or someones in the neighborhood?


 One of the neighbors called animal control, because our house wasn’t the only incident. Another house had so much blood splashed on the doors and wall that it looked like a murder scene. We never did find any dead cats in that section and think the cat was injured and got away, but by the looks of the blood we know it did not survive wherever it went.

There are no exits in our neighborhood and they found the dogs a few streets down throwing one of the dead kittens around. When animal control came back to our house to retrieve the dead cats, they had the dogs in the truck. They said the dogs had tags and they will be contacting the owners. I never heard anything more except that they were not from our neighborhood.


----------



## BigDaveyL

minikin44 said:


> I think nursing them through an illness really does create a bond... my little Bear had a horrible parasitic infection when I got him and almost died... and now he follows me everywhere lol


Bear is forever greatful.


----------

